# great prices on lead



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont know if you guys noticed the price of lead has gone thru the roof....I run thru 25 to 30 4or 5 ozs a week....any way here the link to this company they have some great prices, even those weird ones kingfish uses....LOL...take care and have a nice holiday....


http://www.bst-lures.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

damn Pete, did not know you were still alive? Where ya been dude?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey guy
I really haven't surf fished in a long while.....so I don't have much to say...the boating area guys on this forum seem north of us....lets face it ...its MB and it is what it is...tuff area to fish no doubt.... I still read the posts once in a while
but I never say anything because "you never know" and thats the fun of fishing...so I never say "your wasting your time" you just never know

Ive froze my raisins off with dan a few times....got old fast.... just cant take the punishment anymore from the sand .....April, the season starts and it ends in September, the fall fishing (tourists) ends.....that when it really turns on the beach.....at that point Im so poked full of holes and tired the last thing I want to do is fish......Oct - Dec I commercial fish, after that then its beer, porn and video games till April...one of these days I should take you guys on a commercial trek....I guarantee youll beat me to death at the dock when you get home...its brutal....no fun ..just work... leave at 3 am and get home at 8 pm...it sucks

you guys want a report ....the gags , snappers,b liners, triggs are at the ledges 25 - 30 nm 50 to 80 ft .....even wayne cant cast that far.....LOL....I have to take you guys on one of these kamakzi trips one of these times, if you can deal( being younger guys) I can find you winter employment.....


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Sign me up, I have went from working 40 hrs a week to working 8. Any employment would be awesome, besides, I need to get my ship hours up for my captains license.


----------



## fishedn (Aug 18, 2008)

So is it iron men an wooden ships or wooden ships an men of iron? Either way sign me up!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

villagerecorder said:


> even those weird ones kingfish uses....


I looked at the site but didn't see those. Did I overlook it? I saw the 'claw' but that didn't look like sputniks or breakaways.

Britt


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*look for*



GCsurfishingirl said:


> I looked at the site but didn't see those. Did I overlook it? I saw the 'claw' but that didn't look like sputniks or breakaways.
> 
> Britt


Aren't they the sputniks?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Big Rad said:


> Aren't they the sputniks?


This is from bst-lures:










This is from digital dagger:









Perhaps it is the angle of the picture, but they look different to me. They may work the same way, but not the same sinker.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

BST lures, you actually have to bend the wire, where as the sputniks from digital dagger are pre-bent, and they just use the small bead on the wire to slip when pulled off the bottom.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

They are two different sinkers, the one from bst is called a "nose gripper" (Do-It "Claw" mold) because the wires come out of the tip of the sinker. The ones from DD are the typical "breakaway" style where the wires trip out of their hold position on the side of the weight. 

I make a few different types of trip style sinkers. The big one is 7+ ounces and the smaller one is the same mold as a 150gram tournament casting sinker.










I also make this type of 7 ounce that's called a lift lead . . . The "wings" make the sinker rise up in the water column so you can ride over a weedbed or clear a drop-off on retrieve.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I also make this type of 7 ounce that's called a lift lead . . . The "wings" make the sinker rise up in the water column so you can ride over a weedbed or clear a drop-off on retrieve.




Did you buy a mold for that or is a custom?

Evan


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It's from a land far far away . . . 

Check your PMs


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey pete, thanks for the heads up. I just paid $6 for 12 oz of weight at inlet bait and tackle. 

There's no freezing out there this week. Just got in from pawleys (2 stingrays) and I was in the water up my waist most of the afternoon. 

Wouldn't mind freezing again for some of those BSB. No comercial trips for me. I'll just do the 3 mile - 10 mile - pawleys trip. Any time you want to go we'll pay for the gas.

Dan


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Pete, looks like you found out how to get out there in the boat and get your string tight. Now you know why I like standing on the beach. Glad you got it figured out, you can really wack the kings this time of year, and they are the size that sells best, of course you have to have a permit to catch enough to make any money. Bring me a mess of bass, I'll pickem up and bring you an adult beverage for your efforts.


----------

